# horn don't work



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

91 olds cutlass ceria

I have no horn. I hear the relay clicking but the horn does not sound. i think i located the horn. it has a plug and play connection and is attached to a bracket that is held in place by 2 bolts. how do i replace the horn. do i remove this bracket from the car. also what tone do i need high or low both are under $20 from autozone. heres the horn (i think)


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks like it has a couple of bolts through the back going through some shock mount grommets.
Remove those bolts and disconnect it.
Reverse the removal to install.
High or low depends on how you want it to sound,high volkswagen low olds.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, I'd check the horn relay to see if it's actually supplying power to the horns. Just because it clicks, that doesn't mean it's working.

Many of the older horns had an adjustment screw with a lock nut that might revive the horn without buying a new one.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

first thing I would do is see if the horn even works... couple of jumper wires and a 12v battery will answer that question quick enough...

do you actually fix anything...........


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

buck comments like that is why your on ignore back off


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

have you tried jumper wires to see if the horn even works????????


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

i would try the jumper if the horn blows then you know its ok if it does put a multimeter on the wires and hit the horn and see if there is voltage. if it doesn't move, go back to the relay and see if there is voltage at the output (wire to horn). if not replace relay.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

while you are testing the horn... you can read up on your English...

horn *don't* work... try doesn't

start at the horn end and work your way back ...no point starting in the middle or at the horn button if the horn is dead.............


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

buck52 said:


> first thing I would do is see if the horn even works... couple of jumper wires and a 12v battery will answer that question quick enough...
> 
> do you actually fix anything...........




I sure hope you are donating a lot to TSG Lex for all the advice you get on your clients repairs.

or is this your car again in which case i would go the cheap route and just by one of those irritating hand held air horns. probably cost less that $15 :up:

as stated run a pair of wires from the battery. this probably uses the body as the ground connection and it might just be corroded.

Looks like you could use a paid consultant. I am not that far away and can always use a couple of bucks. 

Good luck

Honest, I mean that. Nothing worse than being horny with faulty wiring.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Out here a 91 olds cutlass ceria would be a low rider and they would change to horn to play other tunes. 
Then you change to the air shocks so you can have it go up and down as you drive around with the boom box system taking up the back seat and trunk that you can hear a mile away.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

well sense no one wants to help just poke fun *requesting thread be closed. *


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

lexmarks567 said:


> well sense no one wants to help just poke fun *requesting thread be closed.*





JohnWill said:


> First off, I'd check the horn relay to see if it's actually supplying power to the horns. Just because it clicks, that doesn't mean it's working.
> 
> Many of the older horns had an adjustment screw with a lock nut that might revive the horn without buying a new one.





buck52 said:


> first thing I would do is see if the horn even works... couple of jumper wires and a 12v battery will answer that question quick enough...
> 
> do you actually fix anything...........





n2gun said:


> i would try the jumper if the horn blows then you know its ok if it does put a multimeter on the wires and hit the horn and see if there is voltage. if it doesn't move, go back to the relay and see if there is voltage at the output (wire to horn). if not replace relay.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

iltos said:


>


you forgot the portable horn I mentioned. 

Lighten up Lex.

As mentioned by Iltos you got plenty of suggestions.

Have you tried any?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Sorry lex I was only joking but you had all the post above mine and they are trying to help you. 
I have even had at the streering wheel with the contacks not working but I have not seen the horn trouble there in years. But hooking the horn to the battery will tell you if it is good. Then the relay under the dash or where every it is may be bad so unplug it and get a new one. Maybe there is a way to have it checked to see if it is good or bad but I don't how but the Auto store may have a way to test it.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

lexmarks567 said:


> well sense ... *since*.... no one wants to help just poke fun *requesting thread be closed. *


"If you can't run with the big dogs Stay on the porch!!"

you must sit on the porch alot... 

I don't intend to be rude but... you start a thread and ask why your horn *"don't"* doesn't work and include a picture that shows nothing but the hole the noise comes from, and expect people to help. You have received replies asking what you have tried and not responded...

You make yourself out to be a fixerupper/handyman yet you can't test a horn to see if if works... and cry that nobody will help....I would be very reluctant to have you work on something I own...


----------

